# 1979 schwinn deluxe cruiser



## Big Al rides schwinn (Nov 2, 2018)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me if this bike is rare or what...
Picked up yesterday and ran the serial number and it’s a 1979 bike with no mount for a rear caliper brake it’s rounded


----------



## unregistered (Nov 2, 2018)

Wow, very nice find. Yes, some say the black models are hard to find. Looks like my ideal spec - single speed coaster brake and a springer! Not sure if a deluxe would have fenders or not...


----------



## stezell (Nov 2, 2018)

Cool bike Big Al, best place to post this is under all things Schwinn. Welcome to thecabe. 
V/r
Sean


----------



## mrg (Nov 2, 2018)

Cool bike, probably a 80 model (79's were Spitfires), looks like somebody nabbed the Deluxe Persons seat tho, (unless early one didn't have them ?) and somewhere in 80 the stopped making 2 kind of frames (caliper - no caliper) and just made ones with a caliper hoop. NO 70's-80's Spitfire/Cruiser ever came from the factory with fenders!, oh ya, why is it in the parts for sale section?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 3, 2018)

Not something I would call rare. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 3, 2018)

Indeed not rare in comparison to a Bowden spaceliner, or Bluebird, lol. Yet compared to a Black Phantom, Sting-ray,  Cruiser 5  and many others The Deluxe Cruiser is, by far, more difficult to find.

However, moreover, it's just a chain guard that makes the difference and just exactly what minor change Schwinn did in their Springer (cheaper lower quality  welding on fork crown  )  approx. mid too late 70's to about 83-4, but not the same as the mid 90's.. 

As far as the rear mount goes, it's a hit and miss deal, some regular cruisers have em and some don't. Potentially like mrg said 'around 1980-81'. Personally if I had it, I'd rather not have the caliper mount bracket type  as, it's more correct than one with it.

Don't date your bike for the frame numbers, date it with the numbers on the badge, 'Julian date code'  which is likely gonna tell ya it's an 80.


----------



## Oilit (Nov 3, 2018)

Certainly not real common, and in really nice shape for 38 years old!


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 3, 2018)

Forgot to mention the tires. They appear to be original gum color Schwinn  Studded balloons, also difficult to find, albeit, not as desirable as the same in  whitewalls.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Nov 4, 2018)

What is the complete serial number, and the 4 digits stamped into the head badge?


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Nov 5, 2018)

Sweet bike, I have a 1980..different rear reflector mount, square style...Heres 1 with the white wall studded balloons....these ride nice! I got a 1980 Red, a Blue 79, Blue 80 cruiser 5, and this Black 1980 all OG paint.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Al rides schwinn (Nov 5, 2018)

FULLYLOADED said:


> Sweet bike, I have a 1980..different rear reflector mount, square style...Heres 1 with the white wall studded balloons....these ride nice! I got a 1980 Red, a Blue 79, Blue 80 cruiser 5, and this Black 1980 all OG paint.View attachment 896009View attachment 896010View attachment 896011View attachment 896012
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Wow nice line of bikes!!! I have 2 of the 80 cruiser 5s in black, 1 blue and 1 black deluxe cruiser and 2 of the regular cruisers 1 red and 1 black!!! I love this line of bikes!! I’m always looking for more. I sold my 80 cruiser 5 in chestnut last week and instantly had sellers remorse!


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Nov 5, 2018)

Big Al rides schwinn said:


> Wow nice line of bikes!!! I have 2 of the 80 cruiser 5s in black, 1 blue and 1 black deluxe cruiser and 2 of the regular cruisers 1 red and 1 black!!! I love this line of bikes!! I’m always looking for more. I sold my 80 cruiser 5 in chestnut last week and instantly had sellers remorse!



Yeah, I got a thing for this line too.Sweet Bikes, they dont get alot of love. Not yet anyways..Hold on them if you can.The chestnut ones are hard to come by.I sold 1 to my neighbor, non drum version.Im going to keep my blue 79 and Red 80 Deluxe..Selling my Black one and my Blue Deluxe Cruiser 5 Blue all OG i think.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Al rides schwinn (Nov 5, 2018)

Do you sell here on the cabe or on ebay as I’d like to see what your selling??!!


----------



## Xlobsterman (Nov 6, 2018)

Jeff54 said:


> Indeed not rare in comparison to a Bowden spaceliner, or Bluebird, lol. Yet compared to a Black Phantom, Sting-ray,  Cruiser 5  and many others The Deluxe Cruiser is, by far, more difficult to find.
> 
> However, moreover, it's just a chain guard that makes the difference and just exactly what minor change Schwinn did in their Springer (cheaper lower quality  welding on fork crown  )  approx. mid too late 70's to about 83-4, but not the same as the mid 90's..
> 
> ...





Actually, Schwinn reintroduced a spring fork on the Cruiser line of bikes for only 2 years in 1980 & 1981 and they were called Deluxe Cruisers. They also made the forks available again as an accessory item for those years.

And from what I remember working for the Schwinn dealer during that time, the spring fork wasn't that popular! Everyone wanted the aftermarket tube forks like the ones made by Tange, and we sold and installed a tone of them on Spitfire's & Cruisers during that time until Schwinn finally came out with their own tube forks on the Cruiser in 1983..........!


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 6, 2018)

Xlobsterman said:


> Actually, Schwinn reintroduced a spring fork on the Cruiser line of bikes for only 2 years in 1980 & 1981 and they were called Deluxe Cruisers. They also made the forks available again as an accessory item for those years.





Yes that box speaks well: "Schwinn Cruiser Spring Fork"  BTW, I never get it as to why; people keep calling this or any 'fork' "Forks" LOL

Anyways, I conducted some research 'on line' and  those I have, in another thread deciphering the minor differences through the years from early 50's up too the 90's yet had not known that Schwinn did  an 2 year  'only' run on them once again. The main difference and since Schwinn seems to have completely discounted all halve painted, half chrome forks by the 60's too all chrome, it's mainly how the Pivot tube on the crown is welded on.  Each generation got a little cheaper, in apparent good welding to spot welds. My guess is; they needed to cut time and expense. The chrome got cheaper IDK about 1970 or so. I knew that B/C I was there, I was riding and restoring  Schwinns at the time and about pucked when I saw em in the Schwinn shops. Rumor was, that, they ( chromed parts) were being produced in Mexico. That change in Chrome 'quality' Completely discouraged any interest in Schwinn until I became interested in collecting. Yet, about 2009 I picked up a  scrap Cruiser that was only 15 bucks. Once I got a good look at it, or the chrome wheels and handle bar. , I dumped it the next day for 15 bucks , [grin]

Regardless, When I discovered yawl's interest, whelp, I bought some and then realized, 1. They are a very nice riding bike, and 2. while the chrome is not as good as previously pre-1970-ish, it is or was still better than huffy, Murray plus many others,. Go figure? .


Double 'regardless' And my actual current interest is, your fork crown, I noted in previous thread the 70's difference. And since you've brought up the 'special, limited edition', I wonder if it is or not different, (the welding on the pivot tube) that would make it unique compared to other years or generations. Hence For collectors who want to insure it's a match to the right bike and my own curiosity . Could you add in photographs ( you don't need to disassemble it) that clearly show  both sides of the pivot tube and welds?


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 6, 2018)

Opps never mind, I forgot, _'I'd noted the 1980 spring fork, in my previous search. _It's kind of a sloppy weld  connecting the pivot tube to crown or yoke. .

_

_


----------



## Xlobsterman (Nov 6, 2018)

Jeff54 said:


> Opps never mind, I forgot, _'I'd noted the 1980 spring fork, in my previous search. _It's kind of a sloppy weld  connecting the pivot tube to crown or yoke. .
> 
> _View attachment 896536_




All of the previous steer tube assemblies for the Schwinn spring forks were cast, the 80's were welded. I wouldn't say these are any cheaper in quality, but IMO, they would be stronger than the older cast style. The older cast style may be more *aesthetically*  appealing than the 80's fork, but I think the welded style would be stronger, and is in reality just the evolution of production in the ever growing modern world................!


----------



## Mondo (Mar 10, 2020)

FULLYLOADED said:


> Sweet bike, I have a 1980..different rear reflector mount, square style...Heres 1 with the white wall studded balloons....these ride nice! I got a 1980 Red, a Blue 79, Blue 80 cruiser 5, and this Black 1980 all OG paint.View attachment 896009View attachment 896010View attachment 896011View attachment 896012
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Nice black 1980! I’m working on one myself, I’m also in San Pedro.


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 11, 2020)

Where are the Juniors at? Never seen a real 24" Cruiser Deluxe. That is, not any that weren't "Restored" and got decals verses screen print on chain guard. Nor that verify, The newer version of Springer,,  I can't remember if I've seen any 20"ers too.

Yet, seems to me, because of sting-rays, Schwinn should have made some.. But, 24"ers; Maybe they discontinued spare or replacement parts for Krates (24" Springer) around the same time hence, didn't have any stock of tress rod or fork strut  sets to do it?. Otherwise,  Junior Deluxe's are like hen's teeth.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Mar 11, 2020)

Jeff54 said:


> Where are the Juniors at? Never seen a real 24" Cruiser Deluxe. That is, not any that weren't "Restored" and got decals verses screen print on chain guard. Nor that verify, The newer version of Springer,,  I can't remember if I've seen any 20"ers too.
> 
> Yet, seems to me, because of sting-rays, Schwinn should have made some.. But, 24"ers; Maybe they discontinued spare or replacement parts for Krates (24" Springer) around the same time hence, didn't have any stock of tress rod or fork strut  sets to do it?. Otherwise,  Junior Deluxe's are like hen's teeth.




The Schwinn Factory never produced a 24" or 20" "Deluxe Cruiser" in the 80's, if you saw any, they were custom bikes.


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 11, 2020)

How often do u see girls bikes?


----------



## Xlobsterman (Mar 12, 2020)

Billythekid said:


> How often do u see girls bikes?
> 
> View attachment 1154505




They seem to be more common than the 20, or 24 inch bikes, but they also never came from the factory with spring forks.


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 12, 2020)

The person I got it from said his mother bought it new and that the springer was always on it so mabe the dealer installed it since I am looking for a chain guard am I looking for the Schwinn cruiser and not the Schwinn deluxe cruiser?


----------



## mrg (Mar 12, 2020)

Nobody I know has seen a girls deluxe but who knows?


----------

